# Favorite oils



## Amy_Aloha (Nov 21, 2006)

What are some of your favorite oils to use and what do you use them for? I love sandalwood. I rub a drop on my forehead. It makes me feel more balanced and creative. I also like to use peppermint in the morning. I rub a few drops in my hands and then cover my face with them and take a few deep breaths. It always helps me feel alerts and motivated. I also like to put a few drops of neroli in the bathtub. It's great to help me relax.


----------



## stephie (Nov 21, 2006)

I love peppermint - or any of the other mints for that matter. I like to rub a little on my feet every morning after I get out of the shower.


----------



## CraftyKate (Nov 22, 2006)

I love Young Livings Peace and calming blend. I rub some on my feet before bed and sleep so well.


----------



## lookatme (Nov 25, 2006)

When i take a shower in the morning I plug drain so the tub fills up a little and put a few drops of grapefruit, orange or lemon in the water. The citrusy scent helps me feel energized in the morning.


----------



## JellyBelly (Nov 29, 2006)

I use neroli a lot. I usually mix a few drops in with my lotion.


----------



## Cathy8 (Nov 30, 2006)

I like to mix bergamot and cardamom. I place a few drops in a diffuser on my desk while I'm at work. They also work great as a room mist.


----------



## nikki (Feb 20, 2007)

I like to blend mint and ginger - I use it as a air freshener for my car.


----------



## Emily Klesick (Feb 23, 2007)

I love GRAPEFRUIT!  it has a really refreshing smell, that really gets you filled with joyful energy!    I use it in a lotion that I really like.


----------



## essentialoils (Dec 2, 2009)

I frequently use peppermint oil in my massage therapy practice.


----------



## lsg (Dec 2, 2009)

Lavender is still one of my favorites.  I also love the smell of neroli, vanilla, and sandalwood oils, but they are so expensive that I don't use any of them often.


----------



## gekko62 (Dec 3, 2009)

I use lemon and lime in my shampoo blend-just smells sooo fresh. And I love adding a couple drops lemongrass to an oil burner-its heavenly,has an almost floral aroma to it.I do 8 parts mandarin 2 parts LG. My favourite lotion combo at the moment is ylang,litsea,lemongrass. Seems Im in love with the citrusy. :roll:


----------



## nativehealth (Dec 7, 2009)

My favorite is Lavender oil. I carry it in my purse all the time. It's great for when you sneeze and can't get someplace to wash your hands right away. Just a couple drops, your hands are disinfected and smell GREAT.


----------

